# Red Jacket Firearms



## spinblue (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah, I know, it's reality TV, but man, the $hit these guys are putting together looks like a blast of a job. I saw the flame thrower episode last night and laughed my arse off when they fired that thing, especially the old man with the medal.

I saw a complete foobar episode a few weeks ago. One of the workers wants to build a "build and sell a "Red Jacket" collectable samurai sword and machete combination blade". (footnote, wikipedia quote)

The owner tells the guy something like, you've got one week and $500, 1 day over, $1 over and I'm pulling the plug. The guy's never built anything like this and a week is probably pushing it with the finest of craftsman. It was a total fail.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Feb 28, 2011)

spin....i love that show......i don't know why but i do.....u gotta make it out to warren's house for the ecg.......his son is a gun freak.....ryan


----------



## monty (Mar 1, 2011)

My 5 year old is obsessed with guns. I watched an episode of SOG with him and he is in awe. I have the same reaction as you, spin. I hate the fact that I love a reality show. I do wish they wouldn't show them firing guns at people, even it it's harmless (thinking of the episodes with the blanks, and the bazooka), because it kind of undermines what I have taught my boys about gun safety - but I suppose the show isn't supposed to be for kids. I hope it doesn't get all dramatic OCC style!


----------

